# Soft White Flourescents?



## seed (Jun 23, 2004)

I have been using 2 14 watt soft white compact flourescents, and it seems to be doing well. The thing i don't understand is what does it mean by "soft white"? If i buy bulbs next time should i avoid these "soft white" bulbs?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Can you get the specs on the bulbs you use? Specifically the K rating?


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

I have had "soft white" fluorescents before, though they weren't PC bulbs. They were 4100K, if I remember correctly.


----------



## seed (Jun 23, 2004)

I can't find the box in which the light was in, it might've been thrown in the garbage by my parents. I did look for the K rating before, but i couldn't find it. It's suppose to be a typical household light, the ones you would use to light up a room and such, not made for tank use.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Soft white bulbs have an orange cast to them. They're usually in the 2700-3500K range. Cool white bulbs are the ones in the 4000K range and are a lot whiter looking, but still has a yellowish cast to it.


----------



## seed (Jun 23, 2004)

So... how effective are they compared to say a 4000k range bulb? Should i replace it with a regular one? Also i was at a pet store and they were selling 50/50 bulbs, not sure what they were called (actinic or something?) but half the bulb was blue. I was thinking they were to create the blue effect for saltwater, but i may be wrong. So which of the three should i choose, my current soft white CF, regular CF, or 50/50 CF.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Ah, I just looked it up to make sure. Soft White is synonymous with Warm White, and they are typically 2700K for home use.


----------

